# Legacy LA 430 Series 4



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

I finally installed this power amp for my 1998 Rav4 stock player. I also installed this converter from my speaker wires to go to amp RCA input.
I noticed that if turned the volume up my amp quits but I know I still have power because the LED from the AMP unit still on. What I do i turned the player OFF then ON the amp comes on as well but it quits again. I have two channel on this but I only have 1 sub so i brigged it (in-series). Is this right


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like the amp is going into protection mode. Check all your connections and be sure it's grounded correctly.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

you are right the unit is going into protection mode. how does this protection mode works anyway? how do you really check if you have a good grounding?. i connected the ground wire from the amp unit to the floor body and screwed the terminal with a #8 teck (self tapping) screw. i also scraped some of the paint off. if this is the case i will add an extra length of wire to reach where the seat belt is bolted i might get the proper grounding there.
i wanted to bridge my speakers as well to get the maximum power. do you put them in series.
by the way all of my settings from the amp unit are all minimum because if i increase them the unit quits.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try wiring your subs to just one side of the amp instead of bridging them - I don't know enough about car audio to help you much further.

Protection mode is just that - a protection. It protects the amp itself and the subs somewhat. Too much power is going to cause the protection to turn on.

It also could be the amp going bad.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i wired my sub only to one side of the amp. the other pair is empty. all the settings are still on minimum level because if i turned my volume up my amp will quit


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

On the converter from the factory wires, there is a volume adjustment. You may try turning it down see if it helps.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i'm sorry jaggerwild no adjustment on it. Stinger model# SLOC fixed line output converter - 2 channel - fixed - 12 watts per channel. it makes me wonder because i only screwed the heavy gauge ground wire from the amp unit to the floor body by using #8 teck screw. would that give out problem


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

As long as it is the proper guage wire and a sold SNUG ground then I would not think so. There is a sticky in this thread by Lee about different things for car audio that may help you out. If not post back, it is summer time. The amp may be over heating, make sure it has fresh air near it, are you using NEW RCA cables? I have seen known good ones not work and make a ten minute job into a three hour job. Try using a different convertor?
Read this link
http://www.techsupportforum.com/automotive-center/car-audio/384529-amplifier-information.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

your amp doesnt have a high level input? most of them do these days so you do not need a line level converter.

Do you have a dual voice coil subwoofer? if so how is it wired and is the amp stable in the ohm range your are wiring it to?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

by the way jaggerwild i bought this amp kit with #8 gauge wire everything included as well as RCA cable. about the subwoofer coil i have no idea what that is. i bought the sub from future shop discontinued and on sale. it came with the box. 12" pioneer (champion series) basswork. i have some pictures but i don't know how to paste them here. to keep you updated i rewired my ground to a different location where i think i can get a good grounding. when tried it out again the same thing happens. i can not set the LFP setting to full so all my setting are on min level.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Where your ground is connected, did you sand off any paint in that area? Are you using s stinger ground connector or just a ring terminal and a bolt? You said your amp is set to zero, turn your cd player up half way and tune your amp. make sure your head unit is set to 0 on the bass, sub level, loud is off, and eq should be on custom.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i used the ring terminal and a bolt. i am using the same ground bolt (location) where the existing ground wires are connected. from the amp all the settings are on min i guess 0, LFP min not in "FULL" and the other adjustment are all in min or 0. i don't think i have an option from my stock radio loud "ON or OFF". no equalizer. with these settings i can go 3/4 of the volume and the amp is still okbut once i chage some settings like the sub level the amp will quit. once i change the LFP selector to max the amp will quit. by the way i am just using i channel out of this amp (+ and -), the other channel no wires at all


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It sounds like a ohms issue to me.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

what do you mean Mr. Lee


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you post the specs on your amplifier here?

8ohm - ?? watts
4ohm - ?? watts
2ohm - ?? watts
1 ohm - ?? watts

Also, is your one subwoofer single or dual voice coil? if it is a dual voice coil, how many ohms are each voice coil?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

are you talking about my sub woofer? thanks Mr Lee. i will open up the box and see what i have in it


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

Mr. Lee. I took the speaker out of the box and this is what i get.
Pioneer TS-W307D4
400 watts NOM
1200 watts MAX
4 ohms DVC
83 oz. double stacked magnets
double aimants DE 2.4 kg
I hope this help.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i forgot to mention on the back of the speaker. it has 4 terminals.
it's been wired (+) to (+) and then (-) to (-).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

This is how you need to connect your subwoofer and make sure the amp is the proper stable ohm or it will not work correctly.
Connecting the two voice coils of the driver in series (+ to -) will result in the following impedances: 
Dual-6 Ohm Subwoofer: 12 Ohms
Dual-4 Ohm Subwoofer: 8 Ohms
Dual-2 Ohm Subwoofer: 4 Ohms
Dual-1.5 Ohm Subwoofer: 3 Ohms


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

what will happen if i do this. i can be able to crank up my amp and my amp will not quit to go to protection mode


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

on the setting that i have right now which came the way it is. what does the connection means


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

what do you mean that my amp should be in the proper stable ohm how can i find that


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

who makes your amp, and what is the model number?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

Pioneer TS-W307D4


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is a 4 Ohm Dual Voice Coil Subwoofer. What about your amplifier. it should say something like;

4 ohm - 300 watts
2 ohm - 600 watts
1 ohm - 1200 watts

if you do not know then post back here with the make and model of your AMPLIFIER and we can see if it is wired up correctly.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thank you all guys. everything works now. i can crank up my volume without the amp going into protection mode. i wired my two speakers in series to give 8 ohms in total. now i just have to wait until my stock stereo deck quits.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Deal


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

one more thing Mr.Lee
since i have two channel amplifier and i'm only using one channel out of it the other channel is not doing anything what else can i do to make the other channel used of with out buying another sub.
i heard about bridging what is that?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You use the power from one channel and the ground from another, essentially using both channels where as now your only using one.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

jaggerwild, can you repraise it again in a different way


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It eaiser to just show you how. See photo










The photo is of a dual voice coil speakers and a 1 ohm load, so make sure your could handle it first.I think it would be 4 Ohm's if you do not have the dual voice coil woofers.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

now jaggerwild i hope you don't get upset. i am trying to figure it out. since i have a Legacy LA 430 Series4 amplifier with RMS output bridge 500watts x 1 or RMS power/channel 125 watts x 2 and i am using only one of this channel to hook up my 12" pioneer sub. the other channel from my amp is not being use no wires in it. my 1-12" pioneer sub (champion series) with 400 watts Nom, 1200 watts Max, 4 ohms dual core.
i wires this speaker in series to get 8 ohms in total but it seems that my subs is not loud enough. is it because the way i hook everything up. i need more information.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try wiring it up to 2 ohm instead of 8 ohm


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

<------ Oohhhhhh new title!!!! I guess it is better then Audiophile


----------

